# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Belching and bloating.

## PinkButterfly

I belch or burp whatever you want to call it everyday sometimes for hours I am not sure if its due to my diet my hernia my fatty liver or the IBS but its scaring me even more each day wondering is it cancer . I know I need to see the doctor but I suffer from Agoraphobia and I would LOVE TO leave my Home but I just can not do that right now but if I were in severe pain of course I would just call the squad to come get me but my question is??? DOES IBS cause the Belching ?? I am IBS-D 

Thanks for reading but Please do not tell me to see a doc and do not accuse me of not wanting to see one because I really do .

----------


## Total Eclipse

Have you ever tried removing lactose (all dairy) from your diet? Or other food-restrictions? Most of the time those symptoms come from some sorta food trigger and dairy seems to be the most common one.

----------


## PinkButterfly

The thing I eat the most of is pizza I don't drink milk only have very little on my cereal I don't have a gallbladder it was removed years back.  I am drained with this.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> The thing I eat the most of is pizza I don't drink milk only have very little on my cereal I don't have a gallbladder it was removed years back.  I am drained with this.



A lot of things have dairy in it and people don't know it. Certain breads, cereals, juices, crackers, cookies, donuts, cakes, etc. Even a sip  or minor amount in a bread can cause some people to have IBS flairs.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Thanks for your help I am going to try different things but if it keeps getting worse then I am going to have to call my doc and see what can be done.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Thanks for your help I am going to try different things but if it keeps getting worse then I am going to have to call my doc and see what can be done.



http://www.gastro-associates.com/Wha...tolerance.aspx

----------


## PinkButterfly

Thanks for sharing that!! I appreciate it so much Hope you are doing better.

----------


## unpopularbugs

> I belch or burp whatever you want to call it everyday sometimes for hours I am not sure if its due to my diet my hernia my fatty liver or the IBS but its scaring me even more each day wondering is it cancer . I know I need to see the doctor but I suffer from Agoraphobia and I would LOVE TO leave my Home but I just can not do that right now but if I were in severe pain of course I would just call the squad to come get me but my question is??? DOES IBS cause the Belching ?? I am IBS-D 
> 
> Thanks for reading but Please do not tell me to see a doc and do not accuse me of not wanting to see one because I really do .



Why would burping be cancer? Sounds like diet issues and IBS.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Belching is also related to many health issues but my mistake was going to Dr.Google lol  huge mistake!

----------


## Wishie

> Belching is also related to many health issues but my mistake was going to Dr.Google lol  huge mistake!



DO NOT GOOGLE...... It is NOT your friend!!!!!! I've convinced myself I've had so many illnesses through google  ::(:

----------


## PinkButterfly

Oh I do know I shouldn't be but I think we all do and usually I look up anxiety programs and things for mental health and then I try and find out which hot male star is getting divorce that may just want me lol

Dr.Google is not healthy at all no and thank you for reminding me of that.
How are you doing?

----------


## fordaisy

Try almond milk

----------

